# marina s10 slim



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

So I ordered a marina s10 slim from amazon for about $14 after battling with numerous other, more expensive, ridiculously loud, unsatisfactory filters. I would just like to say: loooooooooooooooove! It is soooo quiet that I cannot hear it unless I concentrate and the house is silent (which is important as the tank's in my bedroom). The flow is adjustable so, once I set it to the lowest setting, I didn't need to baffle it AND it does a great job of keeping the water clear! I highly recommend this filter to anyone wanting to filter a smaller tank (mine's a 5gal). Oh! And it fits behind my tank which is about a 2.5in gap. Again looooooove!


----------



## Cortney2122 (Jan 26, 2013)

Would that filter work for a 10 or 20 gallon tank? Sorry im new and having trouble with filters for tanks.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

It's rated for a 10Gal *supposedly* but they also make a slim S15 and an S20 for larger (15 & 20gal) tanks.


----------



## Cortney2122 (Jan 26, 2013)

OH ok thanks. yeah I havent started up my tanks again yet since my last two betta died which i think the cause was too much of a current in the tank. But thanks to some research I plan to try again. So i really want a good filter that will do the job right but not to rough for the fish and quite possibly cause i want it in my room.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

I really like this one. And one of the best features is the price! It was very affordable and as a student, that's important.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

The Slims are great little filters! I have three 5 gallon betta tanks that each have an s10 and they work awesomely, especially after tweaking the filter media. 

However, I personally wouldn't use a s10 for much more than a 5 gallon, at least not without upgrading the media inside to something without carbon and with a bit more surface area. If you need to filter a 10 gallon and want to use a Marina Slim, go with the s15 or s20. For something like a 20 gallon, you should probably go with a slightly heftier filter - AquaClear is a great brand with several sizes to go with a range of tanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cortney2122 (Jan 26, 2013)

pittipuppylove said:


> The Slims are great little filters! I have three 5 gallon betta tanks that each have an s10 and they work awesomely, especially after tweaking the filter media.
> 
> However, I personally wouldn't use a s10 for much more than a 5 gallon, at least not without upgrading the media inside to something without carbon and with a bit more surface area. If you need to filter a 10 gallon and want to use a Marina Slim, go with the s15 or s20. For something like a 20 gallon, you should probably go with a slightly heftier filter - AquaClear is a great brand with several sizes to go with a range of tanks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is the aquaclear quite?


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I was actually looking at that filter also. Let us know how it works out and if it cleans the water pretty well.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Cortney2122 said:


> Is the aquaclear quite?


Both of mine are just as quiet as the s10's, at least. There are some people who have gotten ones that have a less-than-great motor that makes them a bit noisy. Some have a "breaking in" period of a week or two while the motor gets balanced and then it quiets down, but it seems like others don't ever balance out.


----------

